# Test: lohnt sich schneller Speicher?



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
was ich Gestern schon angedroht habe, werde ich jetzt Wahr machen. 


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Schneller Speicher [....]
> Ich werde zu dem Thema Morgen einen Beitrag verfassen (weil ich kein Bock habe immer auf Tomshardware nach den Link zu gucken  ) um auch hier im Forum ein paar Leute von den Trip "schneller Speicher" bringt viel Leistung" abzubringen.


Dieser Test ist nur auf Intel bezogen, bei AMD kann das ganze schon wieder anders aussehen.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


*Einteilung:*
-*Vorwort/Intension*
-*Testkonfiguration*
-*Settings*
-*Benchmarks*
-*Gesamtfazit*
-*Anmerkungen*


*Vorwort/Intension:
*
Ich habe hier im Forum schon so viele Leute gesehen, die meinten, dass es unbedingt toller 1066er Speicher sein muss, obwohl der Prozessor schon unter 400MHz FSB dicht macht, wodurch ja eigentlich DDR2-800 RAM ausreicht. Ob sich so Etwas lohnt will ich hier heraus finden.
Als Testplattform diente mir mein PC:


*Testkonfiguration:*

*Mainboard:* Gigabyte G33M-DS2R
*CPU:* Intel Celeron S 430 @2250MHz/2700MHz/3384MHz
*RAM:* G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ (meinen Test vom G.Skill Kit gibt es hier: klicken)
*Grafikkarte:* EVGA Geforce 7900GS KO GPU@553MHz/RAM@885MHz
*HDD:* 250 GB Hitachi P-ATA
*Netzteil:* Enermax Infiniti 650
*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP Pro
*Treiber:* ForceWare 163.71


*Ein paar Worte zu den Tests/Vorüberlegungen:*

Ich entschied mich bei den Benchmarks für SuperPi, Half Life 2: Lost Coast, DOOM3, Bioshock und 3DMark06.
Der SuperPi dient als Test ohne Grafik, HL2 und DOOM3 mussten als ältere Spiele herhalten und der Benchmark 3DMark06 sowie Bioshock nahm ich als sehr grafiklastige "Spiele".
Ich wollte den Unterschied zwischen DDR-667 CL5, DDR-833 CL5, DDR-833 CL4 und DDR-1000 CL5 bei festen CPU Takt ermitteln. 
Zudem wollte ich noch den Vergleich zwischen höheren CPU Takt und "gleichen" DDR Takt haben, bei unterschiedlichen Latenzen (CL4 und CL5). Das ist mir jedoch nicht ganz geglückt. Das Warum werde ich in den Anmerkungen erläutern. 
Ich nahm außerdem noch den maximalen CPU-Takt bei DDR-1000 dazu um festzustellen, wie sich das auf die Leistung auswirkt.

Kurz noch etwas zu den Benchmarks, bei den älteren Spielen HL2 und DOOM3 habe ich mit jeweils 2 Settings gebencht. Einmal in der niedristen Detailstufe, ohne AA/AF und in niedriger Auflösung, um die Rechenleistung nicht so sehr von der Grafikkarte abhänig zu machen. 
Das andere Mal war mit maximaler Monitor Auflösung (1024x768  ) sowie 4xAA (und bei HL2 8xAF) und maximale Details um den Unterschied in der "realen Spielpraxis" zu ermitteln.
Beim Benchen habe ich die Grafikqualität im Treibermenü auf Qualität gestellt und AA/AF deaktiviert. Alle Qualitättseinstellungen habe ich in den jeweiligen Spielen vorgenommen. Der Grafikkarte habe ich immer auf ihren Frequenzen gelassen. 


*Settings:*

* CPUTakt* - *RAM Takt* - *Latenzen*
2,25GHz *--* DDR2-667 *--* 5-5-5-13
2,25GHz -- DDR2-833 -- 5-5-5-15 
2,25GHz -- DDR2-833 -- 4-4-4-12 
2,25GHz -- DDR-1000 -- 5-5-5-13

2,70GHz -- DDR2-800 -- 5-5-5-13
2,70GHz -- DDR2-800 -- 4-4-4-12

3,38GHz -- DDR-1000 -- 5-5-5-13


*Benchmarks:*


*SuperPi 2M:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* Timingverringerung bringt relativ wenig, die Erhöhung des RAM Takts bringt da viel mehr. Wie zu erwarten war, schafft die Frequenzanhebung der CPU am meisten Leistungsteigerung.
Hier lohnt sich schneller Speicher, wenn man auf Rekordjagd gehen will. 


*DOOM3 niedrige Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* Hier bringt die Erhöhung der RAM Frequenz, sowie die Latenzen Einstellungen 8% mehr Leistung. Für DOOM lohnt sich auch hier der schnelle Speicher.


*DOOM3 maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* Auch hier lohnt sich der schnelle RAM, mit knapp 8% Leistungsteigerung.


*Half Life 2: Lost Coast minimale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* Hier lohnen sich Latenz Einstellungen und hochtaktender RAM. knapp 12% mehr sind drin

*Half Life 2: lost Coast maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* hier sieht es nicht mehr ganz so gut aus, wie bei der Minimumeinstellung. Aber Timing und RAM Takt bringen auch hier recht beachtliche Werte.


*Bioshock: maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* hier ist das Benchen etwas komplizierter, weil man es manuell machen muss, da ein integrierter Benchmark fehlt. Da dieses Spiel die Grafikkarte sehr fordert bringt eine Latenzenverringerung und die Taktsteigerung von RAM (~1%) und CPU(~4%) sehr wenig. Hier lohnt sich der teure RAM nicht, man sollte das Geld lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren, als in überteuerten Speicher.

*3DMark06: Standardeinstellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:* ein ähnliches Bild wie bei Bioshock, wenn es um Grafikintensive Sachen geht, lohnt sich schneller Speicher nicht (0,7% Mehrleistung), dafür bringt hier der CPU Takt einiges (immerhin über 13% Steigerung).


*Gesamtfazit:* 

Wie man den verschiedenen Benchmarks entnehmen kann, ist schneller Speicher nur bei alten Spielen sinnvoll, wenn man anstatt DDR2-667CL5 DDR2-1000CL5 nimmt aber es muss auch gesagt werden, dass der 1000er 50% höher Taktet wie der langsamere Speicher. Wenn man von DDR2-833 ausgeht ist der Vorsprung nicht mehr ganz so groß, besonders mit CL4 Timings.
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass DOOM3, Half Life 2 und Co keine wirkliche Herausforderung für relativ moderne PCs darstellen (man beachte meine Komponenten, die auch schon etwas älter sind und trotzdem hohe Frameraten liefern) und von daher ist es eigentlich nicht nötig sich teuren Speicher für solche Spiele zu holen. Es ist ja schließlich egal, ob ich mit 100 FPS oder 110 FPS spiele.
Bei neuen Sachen, die sehr grafikaufwendig sind ist der Leistungsgewinn lächerlich gering. 
Man sollte also, wenn man nicht zu viel Geld hat, lieber normalen Speicher (DDR-667/800) kaufen und das Geld besser in eine schnellere Grafikkarte stecken. 
Das Gleiche gilt für Übertakter, wenn man ungefähr weiß, wo das (FSB) Limit bei seiner CPU liegt sollte man den Speicherkauf daran anpassen und das Geld dort nicht zum Fenster raus schmeißen.
 Außer wenn man auf Benchmarkrekordjagd gehen und/oder die CPU übertakten will, lohnt sich schneller Speicher nicht. 




*Anmerkung:*
Mein Board hatte Probleme den Speicherteiler 3,33, bei über DDR2-950 stabil zu betreiben. Ich wollte eigentlich noch bei 2,7GHz CPU Takt DDR-1000 auf Benchmarktjagd gehen und die Ergebnisse, vorallendingen mit den 2,7GHz DDR2-800 (CL4/5) vergleichen. 
Die Benchmarks mit DDR 800 habe ich leider schon gemacht, bevor ich das mitbekommen habe, so das ich die Ergebnisse einmal hatte. Sonst hätte ich mit 2,7 GHz nicht nochmal getestet. Aber naja die Benches waren einmal, also habe ich sie auch mit eingebaut. Immerhin hat man da einen Vegleich DDR2-800CL4 und DDR2-800CL5.
Naja, mein toller TFT hat mir eine höhere Auflösung als 1024x768 verweigert (15" TFT  ), ich hätte gerne auch höhere Auflösungen getestet aber naja da kann man nichts machen.
Warum ich mit dem Vergleich etwas unzufrieden bin ist auf das Benchen mit DDR-833 zurückzuführen, denn eigentlich wollte ich DDR-800 haben. Mein Board stellte mir aber keine passenden Speicherteiler zur Verfügung, so blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als mich mit 833er zufrieden zu geben.


MFG


----------



## exa (20. Februar 2008)

schöner test


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Februar 2008)

klasse gemacht  
war sicher ne sauarbeit.....
ich finds eh schön dass mal jemand meiner ansicht is 
alles über ddr2 800 is zum spielen ziemlich unnötig
[aufpreis vom 667 auf 800 is ja meistens verschwindend gering]


----------



## StellaNor (20. Februar 2008)

Klasse Test, hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen 

Für den extremen Übertakter bin ich allerdings der Meinung, dass der
bessere Speicher immer noch der gute alte PC2-5300 ist. Nur wenige
8500er Kits sind in der Lage Latenzen unterhalb von CAS 5 stabil bei
über 550MHz zu halten, während so manch ein PC2-533 Kit da erst
richtig munter wird. Das nur zur Erläuterung. In deinem Test gehts ja
letztlich auch nicht darum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

Netter Test, aber:

a) tu mal die Legende in jedes Diagramm machen
b) hau die Übertakteten Ergebnisse raus und steck sie in sperate Tabellen, mach aber auf jeden Fall deutlich, das das was ganz anderes ist.
c) schnellere PC2-5300 Benches (4-4-4-12 oder so) wären auch ganz nett.

Ansonsten Respekt, ganz schön viel Arbeit.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Februar 2008)

Danke fürs Feedback.
Ich habe jetzt die Legende in jedes Diagram eingefügt. Sieht wirklich übersichtlicher aus Danke.
Die übertakteten Werte sollte ich wirklich etwas hervorheben oder ähnliches, aber ich will sie unbedingt drin lassen, weil ich wirklich zeigen möchte, dass sich OC RAM am meisten lohnt, wenn man die CPU mit übertaktet.
Mit den 5300 habe ich auch scho an CL3 gedacht mal sehen ob ich mir nochmal die Mühe mache 

Ich werde nachher noch den Text ausbessern, (ich hatte Gestern echt keine Lust mehr noch nach Rechtschreibfehlern usw. zu suchen) und erweitern (besonders Gesamtfazit und Anmerkung).
Naja zum Zeitaufwand will ich nicht viel sagen, außer das seit Gestern 13.00 bis zum Einstellen kurz vor 23.00 der PC nicht wirklich genutzt werden konnte für andere Sachen 

MFG


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Februar 2008)

Mit der seitlich eingefügten Legende wirkt es in der Tat übersichtlicher als gestern, wirklich toll gemacht! 
CL3 würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

@Regen im Mai

Machs doch andersrum und heb die 3 nicht übertakteten Werte hervor, das würd IMO mehr Sinn machen 

Kannst nicht irgendwie den Abstand der Säulen verändern oder einen dicken Strich einführen??


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Regen im Mai
> 
> Machs doch andersrum und heb die 3 nicht übertakteten Werte hervor, das würd IMO mehr Sinn machen



Gute Idee mal probieren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst nicht irgendwie den Abstand der Säulen verändern oder einen dicken Strich einführen??



Ich bin grade nicht da wo mein PC ist. Mal sehen ob ich das mit MS Paint hinbekomme. Was anderes haben meine Eltern nicht auf ihren PC  
und meinen werde ich erst nächsten Freitag wieder sehen.


Ach so ich hab jetzt noch ein bissl am Text gefeilt. Ein bißchen was hinzugefügt und ein paar Schreibfehler berichtigt.

MFG

Edit: ich hab grade ausprobiert das mit Paint zu machen, aber es geht nicht, durch das dumme jpeg Format sind zu viele abweichende Farben, die kann dieser Fülleimer von MS Paint nicht vernünftig füllen, da bleiben dann immerwieder Lücken. Mist


----------



## Marbus16 (12. März 2008)

Teste denn mal PNG, aber das dürfte dir bei dem Farbverlauf im Hintergrund auch wenig nützen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Teste denn mal PNG, aber das dürfte dir bei dem Farbverlauf im Hintergrund auch wenig nützen



Jo danke ich werds mal probieren ob das Programm auch PNG speichern bzw bearbeiten kann. 
Ich mach nochmal einen Benchmark-Durchlauf mit DDR2-667 CL 3-3-3-9 die Ergebnisse werde ich dann einfügen.

MFG


----------



## kc1992 (2. Februar 2009)

Super Test muss man schon sagen 
Vielen Dank!
Ich habe meinerseits 1066MHz Dominator Ram von Corsair.
Mit denen lässt es sich echt gut übertakten 
Aber ich denke wenn ich G-Skill 800er hätte würde es auch nicht sehr viel schlechter hinhauen..


----------

